# Anyone ever dyed zebrawood?



## Marn64 (Apr 1, 2016)

Hey everybody,
So I recently hatched the idea that one could hypothetically make faux Brazilian rosewood, Madagascar Rosewood, Bois De Rose, or Cocobolo with dyed Zebrawood. Think about it, most of the wood is a creamy white, which is a great color for dying, and it has black lines, which would darken to mimic the black veins when dyed. Anyone done this before? What do you think of this idea? please share results.
Thanks,
Benjamin


----------



## mrbob (Nov 3, 2016)

Never did it, but Zebra wood is pretty oily, I dont know how well it would take a dye.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

The most I have done is use Amber shellac on Zebrawood. Came out well IMO. No actual dies however…


----------



## mrbob (Nov 3, 2016)

> The most I have done is use Amber shellac on Zebrawood. Came out well IMO. No actual dies however…
> 
> - HorizontalMike


Good idea Mike, I did not think of that, turned on a light bulb in my brain. You can add Trans Tint liquid dyes to Shellac and use as a glaze. They have it in Black. I would use a dewaxed Shellac though. Zinzarr,there 2lb cut SEAL Coat is dewaxed.


----------



## mrbob (Nov 3, 2016)

Also what ever you use, wipe the oily wood with Naphtha, Acetone or Denatured Alcohol to remove some of the natural oils off he wood surface.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

And for a natural finish, I like Deft Clear lacquer Gloss or Semi-gloss, even over shellac:


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Here are some samples I made for a desk I built.
The center tile was Natural.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't know but zebrawood goes for $25/bf around here not sure that it is any cheaper than the rosewoods.


----------

